# Help us raise Money to get in "The making of Rockstars" TV show



## Silence_ (Jul 14, 2012)

The link below has more info about this:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/madmikemiller/jar-the-making-of-rockstars-tour-and-reality-tv-sh

Basicly The band I'm in, JAR (www.facebook.com/jarofrain) has been offored a chance to tour nationaly with another local unsigned band, Riot in Rythm on â€œThe making of Rockstarsâ€. A Documentry/reality Tv show that gives an inside look about what it takes to actually Make it.The Tv show itself will be like VH1â€™s behind the music, but more as itâ€™s happening rather than â€œitâ€™s happend, they made it and this is how.â€ The catch though is that we need to raise money to pay for our buy-in/pay for other expences for the tour.We need help to do this. I'm aware that not everyone has the money to pledge, and I completely understand if you can't help out that way, but a way that you can still help us out is by spreading the word, sharing the kickstarter link, or event Reblogging this Tumblr post here: http://theedgeissilent.tumblr.com/p...is-the-biggest-opportunity-weve-gotten-but-we

This is really Big for us and we'd really, really appreciate any help we can get. We've put up some cool rewards to make sure that Pledges don't go unrewarded. Thanks for taking the time to read this.... Now it's time for me to go find another forum or place to promote this to death @_@


----------

